# RadioShack Drops DirecTV



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RadioShack confirmed that it stopped selling DirecTV services and equipment at its stores effective Dec. 31.

RadioShack spokesman Charles Hodges said the retailer has entered into an exclusive contract with EchoStar for sale of DISH Network. He wouldn't offer specifics, but said the EchoStar deal is a multi-year agreement.

In 2002, RadioShack agreed to carry DISH Network along with DirecTV. In the past, it also sold PrimeStar.

In response, DirecTV said, "RadioShack was not a significant part of our business for most of 2003 and not being sold in RadioShack will not impact our performance this year."

The company added, "RadioShack was a good retail partner for us, but the business was not working the way we would have liked and we weren't able to find a solution. For example, we continued to have issues with RadioShack's inability to sell DirecTV in rural/NRTC areas.

"DirecTV has aggressively expanded its sales distribution channels over the years and we have seen a significant improvement in the sales performance of our other consumer electronic store chains," DirecTV said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

I went into my local (Sacramento, CA) Radio Shack during the holidays. While inside, just out of curiosity, I asked the Customer Service Rep if the store had any plans to carry the 921 in the near future. He told me they no longer "sold" Dish equipment, but they merely "signed-up customers" for Dish service.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I was in a RS about a month ago. Another customer wanted to get DirecTV to use in his RV. I answered more of his questions than the salesman did, and I haven't had DTV in over 2 years. They didn't have the equipment in stock. The salesman blew a sale because he didn't have what the customer needed and didn't know how it worked. Of course finding a salesperson who knows what they are talking about is a problem in many outlets.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Bogy said:


> I was in a RS about a month ago. Another customer wanted to get DirecTV to use in his RV. I answered more of his questions than the salesman did, and I haven't had DTV in over 2 years. They didn't have the equipment in stock. The salesman blew a sale because he didn't have what the customer needed and didn't know how it worked. Of course finding a salesperson who knows what they are talking about is a problem in many outlets.


I did that In circuit City Last october And i almost put the salesman Out of a Job :eek2:

I loved it in radioshack Last march when the Retard in radio shack said your cable modem wont work with Directv :lol:


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> I did that In circuit City Last october And i almost put the salesman Out of a Job :eek2:
> 
> I loved it in radioshack Last march when the Retard in radio shack said your cable modem wont work with Directv :lol:


Radio Shack
Got Questions, we don't have a clue.

Maybe Rat Shack should get Jessica Simpson as their Model employee for TV. I think the analogy would work perfectly. "DBS from Dish Network, is it DBS or Dish, what is DBS,... hee heehee. By the way how do you turn on a light"

John


----------



## Dishman2 (Jan 7, 2004)

I walked into our local RS and walked past a customer talking with a salesman, asking if they could get their local stations. The salesman replied, 'yep'. I stopped, turned to the customer and said, 'Look, don't let anyone **** you. Our locals are not up on satellite. You have to qualify for networks based on your address and zipcode. In this town, you usually don't qualify for at least 2 of them. If you get them, it will be a regional out of New York or some other place.' The customer said thank you and walked out the door. The salesman just looked at me and I told him, 'hey, if you can't be honest with the customer, then get out of the business.'


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

In all fairness to RS, some of the Radio Shack local store owners run the stores on an independent basis. I have a relative who owns a RS store in this manner, and he hasn't sold D* stuff in over a year and a half. Personally, however, I think Radio Shack has made a big mistake by not coming into agreement w/D* and keeping the product in their stores.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> I went into my local (Sacramento, CA) Radio Shack during the holidays. While inside, just out of curiosity, I asked the Customer Service Rep if the store had any plans to carry the 921 in the near future. He told me they no longer "sold" Dish equipment, but they merely "signed-up customers" for Dish service.


I called my local RS, to ask about a 921. She said they don't just sell receivers, but only Dish systems. Which is essentially the same thing, that you were told.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Our little small town radio shack has a couple receivers in the store and the tv is on, so you can use the remote etc. They still have the old D* antenna hanging off the roof at the back of the store, next to the newer E* dish.


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

lee635 said:


> Our little small town radio shack...


Ahhh...Americana...you've gotta love it! I can almost see Andy and Aunt Bee in Mayberry!


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

lee635 said:


> Our little small town radio shack has a couple receivers in the store and the tv is on, so you can use the remote etc. They still have the old D* antenna hanging off the roof at the back of the store, next to the newer E* dish.


My local Radio Shack owner is happy to be out of the D* business. He told me that chargebacks, when customers don't fulfill their sign-up obligations, was killing him since D* bills the dealer for that. Right now he's down in Atlanta trying to get me a 921.

--- WCS


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

dbdsac said:


> Ahhh...Americana...you've gotta love it! I can almost see Andy and Aunt Bee in Mayberry!


The Radio Shack is basically the front two rooms of someone's home. The nearest shopping mall is about an hour and a half away. Wal Mart is in the next town. The local paper (which does not print a Sunday edition for obvious reasons) prints the police reports such as "A cow was seen on Route 7 near the Moncrief farm, officers and citizens corraled the animal and the county brand inspector was notified."


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

lee635 said:


> The Radio Shack is basically the front two rooms of someone's home. The nearest shopping mall is about an hour and a half away. Wal Mart is in the next town. The local paper (which does not print a Sunday edition for obvious reasons) prints the police reports such as "A cow was seen on Route 7 near the Moncrief farm, officers and citizens corraled the animal and the county brand inspector was notified."


This literally put a smile on my face when I read it...thanks for sharing and NEVER take living where you do for granted! You are fortunate. :righton:


----------



## Cruiser_ss396 (Jan 8, 2004)

Lee 635:

Thought you lived in my Twon until I read that Walmart was in the next town. We got one of em here.

BTW:
Not in my sig: Camden Arkansas


----------

